# WSP FO's



## Buttsmom (Sep 20, 2013)

I really only want to order Santa's Pipe from WSP,  but have to order $30, so I need some other FO recommendations.


----------



## savonierre (Sep 20, 2013)

Raspberry lemonade
Fruit Loops
BRV
vanilla bean Noel


----------



## lsg (Sep 20, 2013)

Some of my favorites are oakmoss sandalwood, bamboo, yuzu, burmese wood and exotic cooconut.  Some of these contain vanilla which discolors.  I use vanilla stabilizer with them.


----------



## lpstephy85 (Sep 20, 2013)

Oh boy... they are right down the road from my work so I can pick up anything and get a discount doing so. In finding that out, I have bought so many FO's. 

Ones that I have liked (not all have been used yet, just going off smell. I would read the reviews to see how they act in the soap):
White Tea and Ginger
Lilac In Bloom (Floral so watch for acceleration)
Barber Shoppe (my husbands fave)
Sun and Sand
Sunflower Type (I HP'ed with this so I don't know about acceleration in CP)
Bay Rum
Chocolate Type
Fresh Brewed Coffee (this and Chocolate made a nice coffee soap)

Ones that I probably won't get again:
Santa's Pipe- Get it if you want but I didn't like it OOB as it smells like celery to me
Monkey Farts- Nice and fruity OOB but I didn't really last in the soap I made.

I have more but to tired to list so I hope that gives you some ideas :razz:


----------



## Nightlilly (Sep 20, 2013)

Santa's Pipe smelled mostly of cherries to me and a little tobacco in the background OOB. I just soaped with it last week and now it just smells mostly of cherries, the tobacco has almost disappeared.

I loved the Mango Tango Twist and their Oatmeal, Milk and Honey. Their Chestnuts and Brown Sugar faded completely and their Black Tie has gained an added baby powder smell almost in CP. Honeysuckle was nice
but a little yellow and Ants on a Log smells like peanut butter and a touch of raisins to me and I'm the only one I know who seems to like it...lol

The ones I haven't used yet and like OOB are the Mango Coconut which smells like suntan lotion to me, Dark Kiss and Bunny Basket.


----------



## OliveOil2 (Sep 21, 2013)

Here are some of the ones that I have been happy with:
Beach
Oatmeal Milk & Honey
Fresh Ginger & Lime
South Pacific Sea
Mediterranean Fig
Purely Peppermint for mixing
Some of their oils are a competitive price, I have purchased castor oil, avocado oil and coconut oil from them, and they have a good price on some of their oxides.


----------



## kazmi (Sep 21, 2013)

Don't buy Sunflower type unless you are using it for hp.  It's a major accelerator!  
Beach type another accelerator but was able to work with it.
White tea and ginger is strong and I think will be a long lasting FO.  No tea or ginger smell though.
May Flowers haven't used it yet but like it OBB
Wedding haven't used it yet but like it OBB
Spa tonic - hp'd it so don't know how it will work in cp - long lasting
Goat milk and honey - hp'd it so don't know how it will work in cp - very long lasting


----------



## judymoody (Sep 21, 2013)

Their coconut and sandalwood are both good.


----------



## HorseCreek (Sep 21, 2013)

OMH - No A, D to a creamy medium tan, stays
Calypso Sun - No A, no D, stays fairly well. I think no less than 1oz ppo though, smells AMAZING. Had someone tell me it smells like Hawaii, lol
Berry Vanilla - No A, D to a light to medium tan, stays well
Lovespell - No A, No D, you can't go wrong with this one. Smells great, everyone says it smells just like VS
Orange Guava - None to very very slight A, the oil is very yellow. It definitely changes your colors a bit so you plan for some yellow coloring (blue gets a green hue, etc), doesn't really discolor your plain batter though. Sticks well for 6 months and then kinda disappears


And many more I'm probably not thinking of, lol

ETA: Oh.. Twilight Woods... I can't get enough of that scent, lol


----------



## Moody Glenn (Sep 23, 2013)

WSP's Lilac in Bloom is a wonderful floral - many people say it is realistic and refreshing. The scent sticks very well. Being a floral it tends to trace rather quickly so keep your lye solution cool with your oils about 110 F and try to work quickly. Well worth the rush!


----------



## StarBrown (Sep 24, 2013)

I just soaped with their Apricot & Fig and it smells so good I want to keep the whole batch to myself.  I definitely recommend this one.  No discoloration or weirdness in HP. Very sophisticated and high end smelling fragrance.


----------



## Buttsmom (Sep 24, 2013)

Thanks everyone. Now I shouldn't have a problem spending $30


----------



## Rachelmf (Sep 24, 2013)

Pineapple cilantro has been my favorite from wsp.


----------



## Stinkydancer (Sep 25, 2013)

kazmi said:


> Don't buy Sunflower type unless you are using it for hp.  It's a major accelerator!
> Beach type another accelerator but was able to work with it.
> White tea and ginger is strong and I think will be a long lasting FO.  No tea or ginger smell though.
> May Flowers haven't used it yet but like it OBB
> ...



Spa Tonic seized on me. 

WSP has some good FO's:
Lemon Verbena
Berry Vanilla- I had no discoloration at all.
Coconut Lime Verbena
Mango Papaya
Patchouli EO and FO
Revitalizing Rosemary Mint FO
Sexy Sandalwood
Vetiver
Bay Rum
Sea Glass

I could keep going- LOL!


----------



## kazmi (Sep 25, 2013)

Stinkydancer said:


> Spa Tonic seized on me.


 
Thanks for the heads-up on it! I have some left over so I'll make sure to save it for hp.


----------

